# Need a surf report



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

I Will be on the beach with fly rod in hand. I sure would like some info. It seems the surf fishing forum concentrates on sharks. Wouldn't mine catching one on fly. But how is things for other fish. Probably hitting the fist sand bar and first trough. Don't mind wading but kinda looking for advice.. I get 3 or 4 chances a year so any help?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try a short-tied lightpink over white or tan over white clouser. Pomps and a few reds are being caught.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You may be able to get some whiting on some pink or orange crazy charlies, usually works well this time of year as long as the water is clean.


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Lately, I've been catching mostly blues. The bite should start to get hot pretty soon. I have caught some nice pomps on a yellow crimped nylon, white/clear estaz w/bead chain eyes fly (size 4, 94007 mustas hook). Looks like a pomp jig.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Hope the weather holds out. If you see a guy on the beach chunkin and strippin don't hesitate to say hi


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Well didn't chance the weather this weekend. So I will try again the weekend after Thanksgiving. Someone please tell me the weather sucked this weekend. Even if it didn't just tell me it did.


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

You made the right move. 

I went out Friday morningandcaught abunchof blues that were cruising around a small pocket. But, that was the only location where I picked up fish.


----------

